# Donzi 29 ZF Center Console



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that the Sea Pro is in the hands of another. I am doing my research on what will take her place (later this year). My interest has been peaked by the 29 Donzi ZFO. I have searched a lot of sites but I am tired of reading thru the "you should buy this brand" crap. Has anybody on this Forum ever owned a Donzi center console or fished from one? The only friend I have that actually owns one loves it but I was looking for some more feedback. Thanks in advance. 

P.S. I know that Contender, Fountain, Cape Horns and Yellowfins are awesome too.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Ihave no personal experience with them but from the pictures it seems like a very nice boat. The only thing I dont like about it is the forward step-up in the front.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SouthernAngler (3/23/2009)*Ihave no personal experience with them but from the pictures it seems like a very nice boat. The only thing I dont like about it is the forward step-up in the front.


i agree. that feature would definitely have to pass the walk around test. however, that step up is still much deeper that that of my old sea pro.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

fished out of a 23 once.... it was a quick dry ride.... however i think there is more fishing room in a 17 cape horn.... after looking at the 29 online a few things caught my attention.... only a 180 gallon fuel capcity. only 1 livewell. very little fishing area for a 29 footer. 22 degree deadrise as opposed to contender/yellowfin's 25. appears to be more of a party/fishing boat. i assume u will be using it in SKA tournaments from reading some of your previous posts.... not putting the donzi's down- just not sure if its what i would get if i was gonna be fishing SKA tournaments running 500 miles a day in 3 footers!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never fished a donzi either, and i know I am not answering your question but here is my 02. cents anyways.

A LOT of guys who fish the ska circuit fish out of contenders and yellowfins. You have to figure those guys have done research and know what they want to fish that circuit. It works for them and there has to be good reasons why most of the field are contenders and yellowfins. I have fished both. Contenders seem to be more narrow but get you there quickly and fairly dry.

I have a ton of hours on a 36 yellowfin and I have to say that it is imo one of the best center console's on the market right now. I have stood on the bow of the 36 drinking a coke in 3ft seas running 40 knots and didnt have to hold on and did not spill my coke. The yellowfins also seem to be able to perform with a lot less power than the same size boat of another make. 

I know this did not answer your question and I do not know what the price is on a new 29 donzi, but I would see what you could get in a yellowfin for before making any purchases.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

this would be a no brainer any day in my book....

2009 DONZI 29 ZF Open 28' <SPAN class=rfloat>$155,361

<SPAN class=rfloat><SPAN class=rfloat><DIV class=sBxS id=94252839><DIV class=sSav onclick=savAd(this,94252839);></DIV><DIV class=sBar>2004 YELLOWFIN CC REDUCED w/4 STROKES w WARRANTY 36' <SPAN class=rfloat>$145,000</DIV><DIV class=sRslt><DIV class=sImg>
<SPAN class=srAdd>11 Photos </DIV><DIV class=sDsc></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with that one. From the link posted above, for a 28' boat it does not look like the donzi has a lot of room to move around in the boat. little room behind the leaning post/tackle station, looks skinny beside the console and that deck comes so far back you'd almost have to step up on it to get around the front of the console. Looks like they gave the motors a ton of room on the back of the boat when they could have moved that transom back some more for some more deck space. Have no doubt it is a well built and nice boat, probably fast and rides good too. They seem to be more of fun type boats than serious fishing boats. Maybe for your partier that occasionally fishes. The 23' regulator in the FS section has more usable room it seems from pictures, and 1/5 the price..lol

Shane, you end up with any more extra reels, hit me up, I decided to make them my king set-ups and a few more would be perfect. I could be a wannabe professional then!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not even going to consider a boat over 30ft. I don't want to have to go buy a new truck too. I am also only looking at used boats. I already took one hit after purchasing a new boat. I am researching boats in the 27-29 foot range for the open division and I already have a few picked out that qualify for the class of 23. After doing a lot of research, it seems that the larger boats are bringing the best deals right now. I have seen some crazy low prices on some. Keep in mind that I am moving up from a 22 so I think jumping into a 36 would be foolish.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just ignore those anchors(there still under warranty)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2007-YELLOWFIN-23-94821679

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2001-YELLOWFIN-Center-Console-94206242


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have fished in a Donzi and a Contender. I personally like the Contender better it just seems like there is more room. I have the cheap mans Contender, a Dusky. I got to tell you I love it. I would take a test drive in one you might find it is a very comparable ride for half the price. There was a 2007 in Boat Trader with twin 175 Suzuki 25'for around $50,000. Out of all the boats we ever had this is by far my favorite.


----------

